

Will the data breach problem ever be solved for good? - joseandresch

From this article, it seems the issue will stay for some years...<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wired.com&#x2F;insights&#x2F;2015&#x2F;02&#x2F;the-root-of-the-security-problem&#x2F;
======
04rob
It certainly seems to be accelerating. I think we'll reach a tipping point
where everyone's personal information will have been stolen so many times that
things like two factor authentication and biometrics will become a necessity.

~~~
logn
2FA and other measures aren't really a guarantee of anything though. Users
need to own and control their data if the problem is really to go away. There
would have to be an entire paradigm shift in the way business is done, the
available technologies, and the way in which programmers solve problems.

------
a_lifters_life
It will always be an issue. Users are ignorant, hackers are always a step
ahead. And zero-exploits are happening every other day

